# Jerry's first top knot



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

I've been admiring all the cute pics of topknots on the forum and FINALLY Jerry's hair is long enough to put up! I think he knows how cute he looks..


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

Omigosh he's a total cutie!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Jerry is a total love muffin!


----------



## LailaMom18 (Feb 8, 2018)

Cute!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

He looks adorable, and it looks like he knows it.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

How cute is that!! Love it.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah. He knows it!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a beautiful dog. Good top knot too!


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Beginner's luck. All subsequent top knots have resembled unicorn horn, luckily Jerry is patient and will let me fiddle with his hair for quite awhile before he gets annoyed and leaves. And I love fiddling with his hair it is so so soft.


----------

